# Your music to get amped for the Mtn Bike passion?



## Chad A (Apr 5, 2010)

What do you throw on your iPod during the ride or the car system on the way to the ride?

I tend toward the heavier stuff; lately the playlist has been:

High On Fire
Fu Manchu (always on the playlist)
Slayer
old Suicidal Tendencies
Hoover
Black Flag
Circle Jerks

What say you?


----------



## 06OutlanderAWD (Oct 1, 2008)

Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

Black Keys all last month.
Queens of the Stoneage last week.
Social D this week.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Love some fu manchu (nice sticker) and some qotsa.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Pretty much anything Skillet!


----------



## goingblankagain (Jun 22, 2009)

Enslaved
Electric Wizard
A Place to Bury Strangers
whatever else is laying around the old ipod, louder the better....

:cornut:


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Kyuss 
Fu Manchu
Zeppelin
Deftones


----------



## jaymo (Jun 12, 2007)

:cornut: Today before my ride its going to be old White Zombie, black sunshine!!!!!!!


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

High on Fire, Suicidal, Blag Flag, and Electric Wizard - nice selection fellas! 

I like dirty tunes, sludgy born & raised here in the south: Eyehategod, Melvins, Exhorder, St. Vitus, Weedeater, Honky - who I just saw live here in Nola last weekend.


----------



## Chad A (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, that's what I'm talkin about. Can't believe others on here are feelin' the stoner sludge rock love. Rarely do I meet anyone that likes this stuff. Great thread, and gives me some other ideas! Itunes, here I come...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

If I rode with an i-pod , Iggy Pop , The Cult , Black Key's , Zeppelin , Black Sabbath , Dio .


----------



## Chad A (Apr 5, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> If I rode with an i-pod , Iggy Pop , The Cult , Black Key's , Zeppelin , Black Sabbath , Dio .


Sabbath/ Dio, yes! Rad...Rip, Ronnie Dio.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I don't ride with music. Pre-ride, however, is a different story.

_Turbonegro must be destroyed!_


----------



## toosense (Jun 1, 2010)

huge basslines of the likes of Friction, Andy C, Noisia, Spor get me amped to ride. on the rare occasion i listen to music while riding, dnb will keep you pedalin fast at 175bpm haha


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

Anyting from Tool. But 46&2 gets my blood pumping everytime.

I've also been on a Silversun Pickups kick lately. Not quite a heavy as others, but I'm diggin it.


----------



## turnerth (Aug 4, 2010)

Fort Knox Five - house / funk / jamtronica - not hard at all, but I dig it.
Yonder Mountain String Band - new grass
Grateful Dead - Jerry Lives!


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm 52 so I go with old school stuff like ICP, Godsmack, VH, Zeppelin, Sabbath and bad motor scooter!

Sammy Hagar and Montrose.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*Tool*



Chad A said:


> What do you throw on your iPod during the ride or the car system on the way to the ride?


Tool for me.

But what is that monstrous dual crown integrated stem monstrosity on your Spez? I have not seen that before.


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

Gee, some awesome tastes here..

ATM Im listening to alot of Parkway Drive (Aussie metal band), The Living End (Aussie punkabilly band), and if Im doing hill repeats, alot of Five Finger Death Punch.

But, my riding anthem is always Hatebreed...


----------



## Going_Loud (Nov 13, 2006)

System of a down, disturbed


----------



## TulsaClint (Jun 16, 2010)

Kyuss and QOTSA usually.


----------



## Supadave (Apr 5, 2008)

Jim Beam said:


> But what is that monstrous dual crown integrated stem monstrosity on your Spez? I have not seen that before.


It's an Enduro methinks.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I don't need music to get amped for a ride. If there is a car ride, I listen to whatever they are playing on the rock station of my choice.


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

Great thread.

I am always changing my amp songs, but primarily looking at Slayer, Godsmack, Skindred, Hell Yeah, Slipknot, Black Label Society ...etc.

2 of my new favorites are Fear Factory - Linchpin and Hed PE - Suck it up


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

I don't need music to get me pumped up to ride, but it sure can bring the mood down if what I hear on the tune macheen in the DoDak sucks.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

Eff, Tee, double Ew!


----------



## mtmtbkr (Jul 16, 2008)

*GWAR*


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Bucket Head or maybe some Crystal Method pre ride


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

Tool makes me cringe, I can't barely speak the name with out my blood boiling. Meshuggah is everything Tool can never be.

For you stoner/prog metal fans be sure to check out the band 'Baroness' from Savannah, one of my favorite up and coming. Reminds me of Melvins with a twist of Mastodon, but very well done. Also, 'Shrinebuilder' - if you haven't heard about it already (members from Om, Sleep, Neurosis, and Melvins). If you can't get either PM for the hook-up.

For the old rockers, lately I have been listening to a lot of old Queen and Zappa.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Roll Me Away.............................


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

dixie whiskey said:


> High on Fire, Suicidal, Blag Flag, and Electric Wizard - nice selection fellas!
> 
> I like dirty tunes, sludgy born & raised here in the south: Eyehategod, Melvins, Exhorder, St. Vitus, Weedeater, Honky - who I just saw live here in Nola last weekend.


Holy sheeyit - another St. Vitus fan (Melvins, too!) Nothing else today is gonna top that.

Oh yeah - need to add some MOTORHEAD!

Steve Z


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Seeing *Melvins* mentioned so many times brings a smile to my face!


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

meshuggah is cool. I usually will start it off texas style with cowboys from hell from Dime and his bandmates.


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

Swampboy - definitely check out 'Shrinebuilder' and 'Wino' if you are a St. Vitus fan. I see Wino (the guy Wino Weinrich) every so often at shows here in Nola. St. Vitus packed One Eyed Jack's last year on their first show in many years. I saw the Melvin's last year at Webster Hall in NYC for the 25th Anniversary show - they played Houdini & Bullhead in their entirety!!! By far one the best venues I have seen, that St. Vitus show was a close runner-up.

Good to see and hear from other fans in the genre here. I eat, sleep, and breathe this stuff (and of course cycling). The sludge/stoner metal is alive and well in New Orleans with Outlaw Order (Eyehategod w/o Bower), Hawgjaw (country-fried sludge), another band I learned of last year (opened up for Pentagram) is ‘Mars’ reminds me of Electric Wizard or Sleep but modern. I’m a huge fan of all this, thus my screen name from EHG’s Dopesick album. If anyone is looking for some of these tunes, let me know.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

dixie whiskey said:


> Tool makes me cringe, I can't barely speak the name with out my blood boiling. Meshuggah is everything Tool can never be.


lol Tool FTW  ya just can't top 'em.


----------



## Wiggles (Jun 8, 2009)

Though I don't listen to music while riding or require it to get me amped up, here is some of the music that is on the iPod right now. 

Dream Theater, Porcupine Tree, Tool, Genesis, Pantera, Opeth, Hall & Oates, Ayreon, AKUS, and others. This is all I could think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Sports talk radio.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

dixie whiskey said:


> Swampboy - definitely check out 'Shrinebuilder' and 'Wino' if you are a St. Vitus fan. I see Wino (the guy Wino Weinrich) every so often at shows here in Nola. St. Vitus packed One Eyed Jack's last year on their first show in many years. I saw the Melvin's last year at Webster Hall in NYC for the 25th Anniversary show - they played Houdini & Bullhead in their entirety!!! By far one the best venues I have seen, that St. Vitus show was a close runner-up.
> 
> Good to see and hear from other fans in the genre here. I eat, sleep, and breathe this stuff (and of course cycling). The sludge/stoner metal is alive and well in New Orleans with Outlaw Order (Eyehategod w/o Bower), Hawgjaw (country-fried sludge), another band I learned of last year (opened up for Pentagram) is 'Mars' reminds me of Electric Wizard or Sleep but modern. I'm a huge fan of all this, thus my screen name from EHG's Dopesick album. If anyone is looking for some of these tunes, let me know.


I always wondered what happened to Wino. I'll be checking out your recommendations for sure. Thanks!

Steve Z


----------



## Harry2000 (Aug 12, 2010)

Linkin Park mainly "breaking the habit" and "my december"
Sum 41 "Still waiting" and many other rock or AlternRock songs


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

This guy:









Or...


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

Whoah, definitely some rockers on the forum! I stray more towards the reggae/electronica/hiphop end of things. Here's a big tune to get the blood flowing:






Ryan


----------



## SBT (Mar 29, 2010)

Every Time I Die
In Flames
Refused
NOFX
El-P


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

Gary H said:


> Sammy Hagar and Montrose.


:thumbsup:

Every single song on *that* album!

:thumbsup:


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

N P R


----------



## manlung (Oct 2, 2007)

I used to hear Hardcore Punk music... but this band really blows my mind "Circa Survive" it some kind of Indie experimental rock... Its takes me far from reality when riding


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

Coheed and Cambria


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

Disturbed, Linkin Park, Old School Metallica and AC/DC


----------



## Chad A (Apr 5, 2010)

Almost forgot ...

Went through the shuffle today...here's some more. 
Helmet
Today is the day (old)
Fugazi
Jawbox
Hammerhead
Seaweed
Shellac
Circle Jerks
Bad Religion
Bad Brains
FYP
The Riverdales


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Peter Brötzmann

Mats Gustafsson

Evan Parker


----------



## Sun Burn (Feb 11, 2007)

Pre Ride: Voodoo Glow Skulls, NOFX, Pennywise, Rancid, MMB, Bad Religion, etc

Post Ride: SOJA, Rebelution, B-Side Players, Steel Pulse, Iration, Bob Marley, etc


----------



## the old fool (Jan 27, 2008)

I never listen to music before riding and the only sounds i like on the ride are from the bike and the surrounding forest ...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

John Tesh , Bette Midler , Barry Manilow .


----------



## pinsontiger (Nov 24, 2008)

*usually don't listen when I ride....but before the ride....*

I have been listening to a lot of Hurt lately...


----------



## rcmay (Jul 18, 2005)

turnerth said:


> Fort Knox Five - house / funk / jamtronica - not hard at all, but I dig it.
> Yonder Mountain String Band - new grass
> Grateful Dead - Jerry Lives!


Out of all the replies, this guy is the only person who responded with any real music! Although I like Tool, and some other "heavier" music, I just dont have that much anger to be able to listen to some of that other stuff.

I'll throw on anything from some swamp blues from Tab Benoit, to some southern fried jams from Widespread Panic(my personal all time fav) or maybe some Drive By Truckers, Kings of Leon, Black Keys, Death Cab for Cutie, Interpol, Robert Cray, or even some very calming The Album Leaf. I dont really listen to music to get "amped" I just love listening to music whenever I do just about anything.


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

I love Tool and A Perfect Circle for sure, lots of styles, depends on mood, But I love trance music or some drum and bass a lot!! Really gets the blood going or to help get my mind right


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Nothing. My adrenaline fuels me plenty.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> John Tesh , Bette Midler , Barry Manilow .


You = teh winnar!!!

LOL, you forgot to mention Deline Cion, Genny K., and Air Supply. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kiwi_matt (Jul 25, 2008)

I listen to the same thing in the car as I do when i'm riding...



I've currently been listening to Slash's new album, a couple of tracks from Muse's last album (Uprising, Resistance), and the Stereophonics.


----------



## Rocklion (Jul 25, 2010)

Don't listen to music on the trail. But before I get there I'll listen to 

Phish and Jack Johnson

On the way out:

Pearl Jam or Nirvana


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

I like Dragonforce. Seriously, they rock.


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

rcmay said:


> Out of all the replies, this guy is the only person who responded with any real music! Although I like Tool, and some other "heavier" music, I just dont have that much anger to be able to listen to some of that other stuff.
> 
> I'll throw on anything from some swamp blues from Tab Benoit...


Different strokes for different folks, what's real music to you isn't much to me. I tend to stick to what I know and was raised with. Sludge is a mixture of old hardcore and blues.

Swamp blues you say...? I live in the heartland, Tab Benoit's brother lives across the street from me.


----------



## scjohn (Jul 21, 2010)

Hendrix
Stevie Ray Vaughn 
Santana
Jeff Beck
Doyle Bramahl II
John Mayer Trio (not the radion pop dribbel)


----------



## carverboy (Sep 5, 2009)

Today's ride featured Michael Franti, 
Talking Heads
White Stripes
Black Crows
Cage the Elephant
Phenomenal Hand Clap Band
Beta Band
Queen
Spoon


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

My post ride tune. SRV.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

No music for me while riding.

NPR while driving to the trial head.


----------



## mtnbikeking (Oct 2, 2005)

slipknot
five finger death punch


----------



## Supadave (Apr 5, 2008)

Dropkick murphy`s


----------



## Marcus75 (Jul 29, 2003)

*Hard Core*

Twisted Transistor
Enter the Sandman

and other heavy metal or rock music


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Geez...never seen so much lame music in one thread, LOL. (Yeah I know-it's all subjective.)

I don't listen to tunes while riding, but before/after...
































































From top to bottom: Talking Heads, Beatles, B-52s, Underworld, The Police, Deee-Lite, Mississippi John Hurt.

Scott


----------



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

WTH people?! Judas Priest!


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

CKY, clutch, boy sets fire, avenged sevenfold, anthrax, dope, zebra head dropkick Murphy's, anti flag, and rise against and the list goes on and on and on and on. i have close to 7000 songs on my itunes.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

90's gangtsa rap (Cypress Hill, Brother Lynch Hung, Mac Mall, etc.) and 90's rock.

Unfortunately, I've taken this liking to New Jersey Guido house music that makes me pump my fist. I beat up the beat.


----------



## Marcus75 (Jul 29, 2003)

*Haha*

I can really amp up to the "love shack" while riding Scott


----------



## rossbourne14 (May 9, 2010)

Rise Against!


----------



## DJGoo (Jul 15, 2010)

Pulley
Pennywise
Linkin Park
Old Rise Against
RATM
and Slackstring



:headphones:
DJ


----------



## metaljim (Apr 22, 2009)

Thin Lizzy, Weedeater, Amesouers, Taake, Elite, At The Gates, Sabbath, and Petrychor were on shuffle last time I rode.


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

metaljim said:


> Thin Lizzy, Weedeater, Amesouers, Taake, Elite, At The Gates, Sabbath, and Petrychor were on shuffle last time I rode.


I'd swap Ipods with you on that playlist! :thumbsup:


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

rmi said:


> Whoah, definitely some rockers on the forum! I stray more towards the reggae/electronica/hiphop end of things. Here's a big tune to get the blood flowing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## rate (Jul 22, 2010)

Great tastes everyone,
I keep RATM, Rise Against, LP, Doughboys, Fear Factory, AFI, Paramore, etc in the shuffle. Just got Fugazi, need to add it...


----------



## hptmatt (Sep 19, 2005)

*Depends on the pace of the ride...*

if I'm (failing at) trying to go fast: Ozric Tentacles, LTJ Bukem ( various Progression Sessions mostly), Dieselboy, Yes (Relayer or Close to the Edge), Shpongle/Doof/etc., maybe some old, old Digweed or Oakenfold

if I'm out sniffin' daisies (much more in line with my skill level): Zero, KVHW,STS9, Grateful Dead, Boards of Canada, K&D, Thievery Corporation, Mermen, MMW

Sometimes I like to ride with tunes, sometimes not....


----------



## nexus666 (May 14, 2010)

Underworld


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

No ipod. No need for constant distraction from what I'm doing. When I'm riding I'm riding. When I'm listening to music I'm listening to music. For me, distracting the focus from either one diminishes the experience.


----------



## stevan5150 (Jun 5, 2010)

I was working on my prerace playlist the other day actually.

Right now- van halen
Hair of the dog- Nazareth
Training montage music from Rocky 4
The Distance- Cake
Party Up- DMX
Lose yourself- Eminem
White Knuckles- Alter Bridge
Don't Stop me now- Queen
Stone Cold Crazy-Queen
Faint- Linkin Park
High Speed Dirt- Megadeth
High way to hell- AC DC


----------



## julioardz (May 29, 2008)

I don't think I really need music to get amped, but there are a few songs that automatically make me want to go ride. Two Shoes (Cat Empire) and The Funeral (Band of Horses) because they are now forever associated to awesome riding thanks to popular biking videos/movies. Give it All by Rise Against also makes me want to go ride. I don't care for anything heavier than that. I'm more of a soundtrack listener because that's mostly how I get exposed to new music. The soundtrack to Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist is played a lot on my iPod. Very Loud by the Shout out Louds comes to mind. I also like British India. These songs set a good tempo for me to ride to.

Thanks to this thread I've come across other cool music.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Neil Diamond gets the juices flowing.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

i pretty much only listen to death metal

Bloodbath
Immolation
Morbid Angel
Origin
Deicide
Dismember
Grave
Azarath

the list goes on and on...


----------



## ktm300 (Aug 7, 2006)

RATM, Social D, Driveby Truckers, Neil Young/Crazy Horse,...

Ride with volume at 11 so I don't hear the animals talking about me.


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

*Zeke
[*]Speedealer
[*]Gus Gus
[*]Supersuckers
[*]Nebula
[*]Fu Manchu
[*]The Clash
[*]Thievery Corporation
[*]The Donnas
[*]The Black Angels
[*]Gang of Four
[*]Lars Fredericksen and the Bastards*






*...plus tons more.* :devil:


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeh, on the bike I just like to hear the woods, but that's not what this thread is about.
Pre-ride music:

1. For intense rides, Rachmaninovs 2nd PC, Ravels D&C, a dozen by Beethoven, Mozart, etc & Preston Reed hot doggin guitar work. Fierce, explosive, hard-driving, relentless zombie-dick stuff.
2. For mellower naturey rides, Nick Drake, Zep, Floyd, Grandaddy, Ulli Bogershausen. Pretty & melodic.

...3. To get the mood up as high as it'll go, for social rides/rides under the influence, Dan Deacon (gotta be careful with Spider & Bromst tho, or you'll fry yer neurons and reach the trailhead shellshocked, numb, and in a daze). (Also, you need a pretty decent stereo or the more intricate half of most songs just becomes a roar of distortion).


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

Let see, just burned a disc with some Avenge Sevenfold, Skillet, Sevendust, Disturbed, Five Finger Death Punch, Godsmack, Three Days Grace, Bullet for my Valentine & Lacuna Coil.


----------



## yater (Nov 3, 2006)

zrm said:


> No ipod. .


No need for an explanation. If you can't ride and listen to tunes, start your own thread.


----------



## gergroy (Aug 3, 2010)

here's what's been pumping through my ears recently...

Talking heads - 77 and stop making sense
viktor vaughan - vaudeville villain
MIA - arular
devendra banhart - cripple crow (good for long steady climbs!)
animal collective - meriweather post pavilion
grizzly bear - veckatimest
mouse on mars - ideology
this one is gonna sound totally weird, but somehow it works...
steely dan - pretzel logic

does anyone else notice that sometimes the jams that they think are gonna work backfire and wind up burning you out? p.doering mentioned dan deacon, and frying neurons in the same sentence which makes a lot of sense. i've tried that on the trail and i wound up pooped. fast! i don't know how so many people can handle all the metal...


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## gergroy (Aug 3, 2010)

oh man i forgot aphex twin! someone recently gave me druqus (i think you say it drug use) and its AWESome. it really goes up and down a lot


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

While we are in the spirit of spreading the news, figured I would share as well:


----------



## DJGoo (Jul 15, 2010)

hptmatt said:


> Ozric Tentacles


I struggle to see how the Ozrics could motivate you to go fast. They should make you want to stop and eat the mushroom over there. Everytime I hear them I find myself walking through a forest treading on toadstools, but without breaking them--it envolves a lot of concentration.

:headphones:
DJ

//most underrated guitarist ever.


----------



## codwater (Jan 20, 2009)

*I have pretty eclectic taste so depending on my mood:*

Grateful Dead
moe.
Deftones
Fear Factory
The Hold Steady
Uncle Tupelo
Ben Folds
Ben Kweller
Primus
James Brown
The Balck Keys
The Gorillas
QOTSA
Phil Collins

I'm sure there are others, but those are bands I can specifically remember picking out for a ride on my way to the trail.


----------



## EricD4 (May 11, 2008)

Disturbed, Linkin Park, Metallica, AC/DC & Prong


----------



## codwater (Jan 20, 2009)

*Gates of Steel*

This came on while I was studying, and I think I will crank it on my next ride. I have a hard on for this song!


----------



## Metalized (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a short playlist for the purpose:

Overkill - Rotten to the Core
Overkill - Blood Money
Alice in Chains - God Smack
Alice in Chains - Dam that River
KMFDM - Megalomaniac
Sword - Back Off
Sword - Prepare to Die
KMFDM - Brute
Offspring - L.A.P.D.
Stone Temple Pilots - Sex Type Thing
Pantera - ****ing Hostile
and my favorite: Soundgarden - Jesus Christ Pose


----------



## metaljim (Apr 22, 2009)

Rocked this on a ride tonite. For those not familiar, it's one song, one hour and three minutes of the best stoner metal ever. Pretty much every existing metal band today owes a lot to these guys.


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

I started riding ST when the Beatles were still a group.

I've NEVER carried music on the trail.

If you can't ride w/o tunes blasting your heads instead of tires and birds you might as well be sitting in your local spin class.


----------



## greasemeat (Oct 23, 2009)

Nah. Maybe try it first. I did for first time last week, and wow, that was really fun. Doesn't have to be an always/never sort of thing. Try it just once in a while when its the same old trail & routine; can make it more enjoyable.

Went noticeably faster/farther than usual also, from the xtra stimulation. Had a blast.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Johnny Winter


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## ArmedMonk (Oct 20, 2007)

*Blues...........*

John Lee Hooker
Johnny Lang
John Mayall
Etta James
Chris Smither
Buddy Guy
Bonnie Raitt
BB King
Albert King
Keb' Mo'
Popa Chubby
Robert Cray
Susan Tedeschi
Taj Mahal
Stevie Ray Vaughn

and a lot of others............Yeah........too cool...........:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Wife turned me onto to Pandora radio recently. I rediscovered the music of my youth. Gentle Giant, Brand X, PFM, King Crimson...


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

ArmedMonk said:


> John Lee Hooker
> Johnny Lang
> John Mayall
> Etta James
> ...


:thumbsup: I don't know Popa Chubby so I'll add Dutch Mason you may not have heard of.


----------



## ArmedMonk (Oct 20, 2007)

*Popa Chubby...*



Trail Ninja said:


> :thumbsup: I don't know Popa Chubby so I'll add Dutch Mason you may not have heard of.


"Sweet Goddess of Love and Beer!":thumbsup:


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

I got a thing for girls who rock:





















The singer in the last two videos is the same person (brody dalle)


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

Lately its been STP's new CD.


----------



## g-bus (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow, only one person on here mentioned Dream Theater (come back Portnoy!)? While riding, I find DT and Tool to be great for long, tedious road/fr climbs (Pushit seems to fit nicely for that last long climb of the day). On the way to the trail I often catch up on the Mike O'Meara Show podcast. Really glad to see so many old school metalheads on here, and surprised by the number of stoner/doom fans. You really need to check out Valkyrie, local to the Shenandoah valley. One of my fav bands, period. One of the guitarists also plays for Baroness, another amazing band mentioned earlier.


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

Going to break the norm here, I love all types of music but love a good beat. 

I love to jam to some good Trance before a ride like a mix from Tiesto, Pandora is the bomb! Or some nice Drum and Bass, Breakbeats work too. Love electronic music


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

The new High on Fire is pretty good.

Lately I have been digging Genghis Tron too.


----------



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

*Classic MTB Hit List*

I prefer the classics....

Beat It - Michael Jackson
Anything from Ratatat, Blues Xplosion, James Brown
Surfing with the Alien - Satriani
Three Little Birds - Bob Marley
Do the Evolution - Pearl Jam
Lukin - Pearl Jam
All there Is - Bad Religion
American Jesus - Bad Religion
Drivin South - Jimi Hendrix
Good to be Here - Digable Planets
End of the World - REM
Trooper/Run to the Hills - Iron Maiden


----------



## Josh T. (Jun 13, 2005)

I like The Creepshow or Bad Religion's older stuff from the Suffer album.


----------



## toosense (Jun 1, 2010)

DavidNeiles said:


> Going to break the norm here, I love all types of music but love a good beat.
> 
> I love to jam to some good Trance before a ride like a mix from Tiesto, Pandora is the bomb! Or some nice Drum and Bass, Breakbeats work too. Love electronic music


holla at that! Drum N Bass FTW. not much of a trance head at all, but i can also get down to some dirty glitchy electro breaks. yum

and some Parkway Drive for you that know.


----------



## Cutbert (Jul 26, 2010)

Pink Floyd - every album they have! The Wall when I'm pissed at my wife!
Yes - Everything except "Going For the One".
Linkin Park - all of their albums. I have to thank my kids for this choice, we went to see them live, had a great time!
Alice in Chains - all of it.
Pink - Funhouse (she's hot that one has be a blast!!)


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Never listen to music when I ride, but on the way up, it's usually a mix of these:

Strung Out (one of my all-time faves)
Editors
My Vitriol
At The Drive-In
The Mars Volta
Sparta
Esthero
Flogging Molly (gotta love Irish pirate rock)
Mark Farina's Mushroom Jazz 6
Mew
Muse
Ozomatli
Portugal.The Man.
Ratatat
The Suicide Machines
Thrice
Jurassic 5
Josh Martinez
old Dr. Dre


----------



## YOUR HONOR (Jan 30, 2004)

Skeletonwitch
High on Fire
The Sword
Nun Slaughter
Mozart


----------



## radtad (Aug 31, 2009)

Hot Water Music
The Bronx
Refused
Bullet Treatment
Doomriders


----------



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

La Drillos - Porno for Mormons
Blow - Satan's Ball Pong
Cut Too Early - Long Island Teas
Midnight Moving Twat Splash - Ginger Snatch
and last but not least...Smiles Miles Away from Mania - Bi-Curious Killed the Kat


----------



## jeepskate (Sep 23, 2010)

huey lewis and the news
europe
aldo nova


----------



## kennbenny667 (Jan 13, 2004)

As I make my final bike/pack adjustments, just as I'm about to turn my car off, I usually spin "Prison Sex" by Tool, "Freedom of Choice" by DEVO, or "Flight of Icarus" by Iron Maiden. 

Then I turn my car off, and hum aloud and/or finish the song in my head.


----------



## Spikington2 (Aug 30, 2010)

Am I the only one that doesn't listen to music while I ride? Just seems really unsafe to me because someone could come up behind you and try to pass or warn you they cant slow down. 

On my way to the trails I enjoy Crystal Castles or something a bit more mellow.


----------



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

charging_rhinos said:


> Never listen to music when I ride, but on the way up, it's usually a mix of these:
> 
> Strung Out (one of my all-time faves)


+1! Been listening to them since I was 12.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

1.Metallica!
2. ACDC
3. The Offspring (original prankster is the best!)
4. Disturbed


----------



## Rock Surf (Aug 28, 2010)

To get amped:
Bad Religion
Pennywise
Avenged Sevenfold
Face to Face
Slayer

To chill and flow on the trail:
John Butler Trio
Reggae
Traditional Chinese Orchestra


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

I’ve been primed to a Slayer marathon lately in preparation of the Slayer/Megadeth/Anthrax show on Tuesday in New Orleans. Monumental to say the least, be envious.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

toosense said:


> holla at that! Drum N Bass FTW. not much of a trance head at all, but i can also get down to some dirty glitchy electro breaks. yum
> 
> and some Parkway Drive for you that know.


I have been listening to Electro, Glitch and Glitchhop, and some Dubstep lately. I find that bass/beat heavy lyric-less music works pretty well for my effort-rides. If I am going for a medium pace and some distance, I prefer musicless.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Playlist filled with multiple albums from:

Linkin Park
Lacuna Coil
30 Seconds to Mars
Scar Symmetry
Evanescence

An album from:

Infected Mushroom
Epica
Sevendust
Powerglove

Couple songs from:

Flyleaf
Fireflight
Incubus

I also listen to neo classical stuff, instrumental/orchestral pieces, soundtracks, and non English songs.

I usually carry my mp3 player when I hit the road, but don't always listen to it on the trail.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

I listen to Jack Kerouac reading poetry with beat music in the background  The combined experience is ethereal.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

Captain & Tennille

Olivia Newton John

Chris Cross...sailing / takes me away

for something a bit hard core...
Winger


----------



## jtyler05si (Sep 12, 2010)

What I listen to in the car before biking is the same thing I listen to in the car on the way to get groceries. Lately I have been listening to:

Nosaj Thing
Nit Grit
Nine Inch Nails


Of course I always have Tool, Deftones, Aphex Twins, and others to fall back on while finding more new stuff to add.


----------



## 100% dundee (Dec 18, 2009)

CLUTCH
floyd
zep
the falcon


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

CASH


----------



## YOUR HONOR (Jan 30, 2004)

dixie whiskey said:


> I've been primed to a Slayer marathon lately in preparation of the Slayer/Megadeth/Anthrax show on Tuesday in New Orleans. Monumental to say the least, be envious.


dude, saw them in houston. great show. mosh pit sucked though...


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

We were on the second level since my buddy is in a wheelchair (I had floor tickets though). 

Highlight to the show was on the intro to "South of Heaven" when the crosses inverted. They didn't have much to say, just packed song after song - well worth it. Megadeth was pretty good too, we missed Anthrax.


----------



## xSingle_Speedx (Sep 21, 2009)

Botch 
Coalesce
108
Damnation AD


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## thejimlab (Feb 5, 2004)

Chad A said:


> Almost forgot ...
> 
> Went through the shuffle today...here's some more.
> Helmet
> ...


Dude did you steal a mix tape out of my car in like 1995? That's some good music right there! I've never met another seaweed fan. Throw in some 7 seconds, some Minor Threat and perhaps some Mission of Burma! Oh yeah, Bad Brains has to be the old stuff, HR only!


----------



## Bobmouse (Sep 9, 2006)

Rage, Qotsa, Kyuss, atomic *****wax, electric wizard, tool, Them crooked vultures anything with passion.


----------



## xSingle_Speedx (Sep 21, 2009)

*For metal and hardcore lovers*

Check out my two old bands
www.myspace.com/destroyingthemachine
www.myspace.com/alarmcaster

and here is a few of my friends bands
www.myspace.com/agitatorpa
www.myspace.com/rockbottomhc 
www.myspace.com/burdenspa


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

Slayer - Reign In Blood
Minor Threat
New Bomb Turks
Kyuss- Welcome to Sky Valley and Blues for the Red Sun
Supersuckers
Fu Manchu
Suicidal Tendencies - First Album
Descendents
Sword
Black Flag
The Explosion
Zeke
Reo Speedealer
Jesus Lizard
Shellac
Rockets From The Crypt
M.O.D.
Hanson Brothers
Demonics
Gaza Strippers
Nine Pound Hammer
Misfits
Man or Astroman
Circle Jerks
Bad Brains
Dead Kennedys I saw an ad for a band called the "The Dead Kenny Gs" Sweet!!!
Hellacopters - Supershitty to the Max
Hives
Naked Raygun

To name a few


----------



## fourtyounce (May 2, 2006)

Hank III, Tool, Glitch Mob, Janes Addiction, FuManchu, Gorillaz, Black Keys, High on Fire, Gnarls Barkley, Primus, Radiohead, Weezer, Cake, QotSA, Ween, MGMT, Royskopp, Sublime, Ministry, Blackalicious, Delinquent Habits, Tiesto, RHCP, Suicidal Tendencies, Reverend Horton Heat and some Beatles.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

thejimlab said:


> Dude did you steal a mix tape out of my car in like 1995? That's some good music right there! I've never met another seaweed fan. Throw in some 7 seconds, some Minor Threat and perhaps some Mission of Burma! Oh yeah, Bad Brains has to be the old stuff, HR only!


Not to hijack this thread, but what was that one Seaweed song that got a little bit of alternative radio airplay around 1993 or 1994? (maybe 1995?) On just a very few forward-thinking radio stations. Help a guy out!

okthanksbye


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

g-bus said:


> Wow, only one person on here mentioned Dream Theater (come back Portnoy!)?.


Panic Attack gets me amped pretty frequently.


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

Late to the party but I'll add a few bands that get me primed to ride. 

Meshuggah ~ especially the Nothing album.
Battles
The Mars Volta
Boredoms
The Locust
Tobacco
Black Moth Super Rainbow
Masonna
Don Caballero


----------



## wizzer16 (Sep 9, 2010)

john butler trio
phish
dispatch
avetts

chill and flow


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Black Sabbath, Ozzy Osbourne, Metallica, Iron Maiden, JP, AC/DC and....Gram Rabbit!


----------



## Amauri (Mar 6, 2010)

Pre: Tool
During: Lupe Fiasco/ MF doom, helps me flow. I don't always listen to music when I ride though, just on trails I know well.


----------



## max_only81 (Aug 1, 2010)

AMERICAN WASTE


----------



## NCMt.Biker (May 5, 2010)

*Metallica*

Wherever i may roam...need i say more???:thumbsup:


----------



## lc4 (Jul 31, 2006)

Right now it's Satriani's latest: 'Black Swans and Wormhole Wizzards'. Other cd's in the car:
Hendrix, Chickenfoot, Satriani & Foo Fighters...


----------



## whos that guy (Jul 15, 2008)

A Day to Remember
Four Year Strong
Odd Project
Underoath
Saosin
Andrew W.K.

All more than enough to get a good pump up.


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

Old fans of Black Flag & Circle Jerks, if you haven't heard already, ahem... say hello to OFF!


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

Pre:
Operation Ivy
Minutemen
Minor Threat
Fugazi
Bad Brains
old Dinosaur Jr.
Jane's Addiction
Jimi Hendrix Experience

Post:
Hieroglyphics/Souls of Mischief
Black Sheep
De La Soul
Quickspace
Miles Davis
Thelonius Monk
Martin, Medeski & Wood
The Orb


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Mellow rides (locally)...I don't listen to music when I ride elsewhere.
I don't listen to just one specific genre..I like EVERYTHING! From industrial, electro, punk, folk, acoustic, metal, hardcore, funk, pop, classic rock, prog, a little bit of hip hop...just about anything that has a cool bass line I'll listen...I'm a bass player.

Nine Inch Nails (almost every time I ride)
Editors
Smashing Pumpkins (shuffle the whole discography)
Against Me!
This bike is a pipe bomb
Air
America
An Angle (nice indie band)
Austrian Death Machine (for the downhills!!!)
Babasonicos (indie band from argentina)
Bad Religion
The Beatles
The Beach Boys
Beck
Bee Gees
Ben Folds Five (2 songs)
Blur
Catch 22 (I like ska)
chromeo
Chuck Love
Comeback Kid
Covenant
The Cure
Dead Moon
Defiance, Ohio
Depeche Mode
The Dillinger Escape Plan (for those frantic moments)
Does it offend you yeah!
Duran Duran
Elliot smith
ELVIS!
Face To Face
Figure Four
Foo Fighters
Gangstarr
The Get Up Kids
Gorillaz
Gustavo Cerati/Soda Stereo (Argentine rock star)
He Is Legend
How to Destroy Angels
Idiot Pilot
Jamiroquai
JAWBREAKER! (one of fave bands!)
Older Jimmy eat world
KID DYNAMITE! (awesomeness)
Kinky (mexican electro rock band)
Le Tigre
Little Brother (hip hop)
Limbeck
Los amigos Invisibles (Venezuelan funk band)
Los Verdaderos (Argentine Straight Edge Hardcore Punk)
The Loved Ones
Lucero
Mad Caddies
Maylene and the sons of disaster
Metallica (old albums)
Morrissey
Municipal Waste (thrash punk hardcore)
Nada Surf
New Order
Paint It Black
Paper route
A Perfect Circle
Phoenix
Plastilina Mosh (Mexican "post modern electro"?)
Queen
RHCP
Reggie & the full effect
RICK JAMES!!
Rush
Simple Minds
SKA-P (spanish ska band)
Skinny Puppy
the smiths
Sussie 4 (Mexican electro)
Swingin Utters
Texas is the reason
tool
Tugboat annie
The twelves
U2
the Vines
With Honor (HxC)
Zoe (Mexican Indie)


Some of the stuff I listen too!


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

dhbomber said:


> Austrian Death Machine (for the downhills!!!)


Who is your Daddy, and what does he do?!!!


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Mike Gager said:


> Who is your Daddy, and what does he do?!!!


HAHAHAHAHAAA!!!

EPIC!
:thumbsup:


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

dhbomber said:


> Mellow rides (locally)...I don't listen to music when I ride elsewhere.
> I don't listen to just one specific genre..I like EVERYTHING! From industrial, electro, punk, folk, acoustic, metal, hardcore, funk, pop, classic rock, prog, a little bit of hip hop...just about anything that has a cool bass line I'll listen...I'm a bass player.


Primus - for sloppy but cool bass licks.

Dream Theatre - for tight prog bass licks.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

just found a new song to get pumped, Fir it up by Thousand Foot Krutch!


----------



## sandman012 (Aug 9, 2009)

This past Sunday was Dinasaur Jr - Hand it Over, new album for me


----------



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

*Happiness Loves This Thread's Company*

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Happiness Loves Company - YouTube


----------



## Mannyace (Jul 19, 2011)

I ride with one ear plug in at about 40% volume I have the pod on shuffle. Todays ride had
Coldplay
Skillet
Slipknot
Mushroomhead
Maria mena
Black keys
Drugs
And <.< >.> lady gaga...


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

My musical taste is very broad. 

I've been listening to a lot of mobb deep and qotsa on the bike lately.


----------



## 918biker (Jan 23, 2011)

Queensryche, Dream Theatre, Iron Maiden, The Cult, Metallica, Tool, ect, ect, ect


----------



## guvna (Mar 31, 2008)

Clutch


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

lately for flow- DL Incognito


----------



## axarob44 (Mar 30, 2009)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,gwar..................


----------



## BertoManfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Offspring "bad habit" benny bennasi cinema skrillex remix will make you GO!


----------



## RSWMTB (Jun 7, 2011)

Ventures-Hawaii 5 O - YouTube

The Ventures - Pipeline - YouTube

.


----------



## COTarHeel (Apr 30, 2011)

Lately I've been blasting the Raconteurs on the way to the trailhead. Consoler Of The Lonely and Salute Your Solution back to back does a good job getting me pumped to ride.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

On the trail in no particular order and damn near the entire discography for each, so plenty of variety:

Pantera
Metallica
Disturbed

Recently added Nightwish to the mix!


----------



## John S (Jan 28, 2004)

*several come to mind but*

my favorite right now is The Bronx.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

osmarandsara said:


> I got a thing for girls who rock:
> 
> A buncha vids yo!
> 
> The singer in the last two videos is the same person (brody dalle)


If you like chicks that rock check out Atakke, Skarp and Juicfer also Optimus Crime( bike punk) and Black Skies and Dead Things( bonus, they're bike punks too)


----------



## SilkMoneyLove (Nov 1, 2010)

*Yesterday*

It was Guns-N-Roses Welcome to the Jungle that fired me up for the climb to bomb down the rock garden a second time.

Alice in Chains - All of it
Nirvana - All of it
Pearl Jam - all of it
Amost any 90s rap, but to throw it out there - Nonchalant is one that I looped on recently.

I also dig the tUnEyArDs these days to get me going.


----------



## krott5333 (Aug 6, 2009)

This is what I listened to about 5 minutes before my 20k road time-trial this morning, and I beat my previous time by 4:30, I give much credit to this song

Megadeth - 99 Ways to Die - YouTube


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I like more chill music before a ride. Bob Marley is usually perfect. It helps me feel the flow.


----------



## Gofannon (Apr 19, 2010)

Vallenfyre-The Grim Irony


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

Machine Head,Blotted Science,As I lay dying,Metal Church,Iced Earth,Megadeath,Hendrix,Frank Marino and old school rock and metal,a host Djent bands.Maybe some Stevie Ray I`m kinda all over the map when it comes to music.Sometimes I`ll even listen to my own bands music to get fired up.


----------



## bazooka_beard (Aug 6, 2010)

Les Claypool, Tom Waits, Buck 65, MF Doom...It really depends on the day and the trail.
The drive home really depends on the ride!


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

Helmet - "Milquetoast" is my current fave.


----------



## chainsawgeoff (Jan 25, 2012)

anything off the life cycles soundtrack


----------



## jmal (Jul 16, 2009)

Hot Snakes and Hot Snakes. Then a little more Hot Snakes. Later some Obits. Away from the bike it could be anything from late 20's jazz to modern classical to indie, etc.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

For a long time it was Rise Against, Pennywise, etc

Lately it has been Skrillex, Deadmau5, Flux Pavillion and the like. High energy and easy to get stuck in my head


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

s0ckeyeus said:


> ......It helps me feel the flow.


http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=-uVOz0u8O8M


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm lazy I let pandora do the chosing. I just put it on the nickleback station and ride out


----------



## givati (Dec 5, 2011)

Some Skunk Funk


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Angry: AWESOME USMC TRIBUTE VIDEO!! (STRONG LANGUAGE) - YouTube
Chill: Damian Marley - Welcome To Jamrock - YouTube
Classic: Johnny Cash - God's Gonna Cut You Down - YouTube
Alternative: Alice n Chains - Man in the box - YouTube
Dubstep: [HQ] The Glitch Mob vs. La Roux (In For The Kill vs. Bad Wings) - YouTube
Rap: Andre Nickatina & Equipto That! Part 2 - YouTube
Ride home, great beat no lyric song: Andre nickatina- Fillmoe - YouTube


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

WarBoom said:


> I'm lazy I let pandora do the chosing. I just put it on the nickleback station and ride out


no lie...almost added negative rep for nickelback reference lol

:madman:


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

My favorite new stoke is Rival Sons, they sound like a mix of Led Zeppelin, Bad Company, and the Black Crowes.


----------



## db09jku (Jan 2, 2012)

Same stuff I use when I run. Typically Pandora: Shinedown Radio, Seether Radio (On my ipod as well), Linkin Park Radio.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

dirtyjack said:


> My favorite new stoke is Rival Sons, they sound like a mix of Led Zeppelin, Bad Company, and the Black Crowes.


Pressure and Time ... Shawshank Redemption quote ...


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

This song gets me pumped up when I race:






Other than that, pretty much any type of rock will keep me going. Breaking Benjamin, Korn, Foo Fighters, Shinedown, Rise Against. The list could go on and on.


----------



## ernestborgnine (Jan 25, 2012)

UFO- Strangers In The Night -killer live album- Michael Schenker is one bad boy

Audioslave

Godsmack


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Styx Rulez


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Hutch3637 said:


> Angry: AWESOME USMC TRIBUTE VIDEO!! (STRONG LANGUAGE) - YouTube
> Chill: Damian Marley - Welcome To Jamrock - YouTube
> Classic: Johnny Cash - God's Gonna Cut You Down - YouTube
> Alternative: Alice n Chains - Man in the box - YouTube
> ...


Andre's like an ice cream truck, van gets cold when I cut this blunt. Love me some Andre. He really resonates with me since I'm a Pisces and as we all know Pisces is the rap sign.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

monzie said:


> Andre's like an ice cream truck, van gets cold when I cut this blunt. Love me some Andre. He really resonates with me since I'm a Pisces and as we all know Pisces is the rap sign.


I'd rather be a killa whale!


----------



## gradeAfailure (Feb 10, 2007)

I have cds of ripped mtb movie soundtracks so listen to those in the car on the way to the trails, replaying the video in my head...!


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

ImaFred said:


> Styx Rulez


+10000000000000 :thumbsup:


----------



## zardog (Apr 24, 2011)

Sasquatch
Dozer
Alabama Thunder*****
Kyuss
Fu Manchu
Brant Bjork
The Crystal Method
Drive By Truckers

It all depends on the type of ride I guess


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Of this list, Kyuss are the only good thing.








(I'm joking. Music is a highly contentious subject and even my light-hearted-ness will most definitely be taken as inflamatory; in an effort to curb your anger please know that I could care less what you listen to and that you still rule in my book; Feb. 1st look for +rep from me...dick.)

Edit edit: Fu Manchu get a pass for rad O.G. ****.


----------



## Gorky_Park (Oct 7, 2011)

Dubstep radio on Pandora...Skrillex station as well. Anything that has good hard dubstep drops, really.


----------



## mtbatl11 (Jul 14, 2011)

Five Finger
Chevelle
slipknot, can't wait for the mayhem tour!!!!!
Cypress
311
Downset, especially 'Empower'. I always used to play it over and over before track meets.
all that remains
mindless self indulgence
any dirty dubstep

I think that covers my latest playlist


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Gorky_Park said:


> Dubstep radio on Pandora...Skrillex station as well. Anything that has good hard dubstep drops, really.


Flux Pavillion-Bass Canon

Look it up. Enjoy the blood trickling from your ears.


----------



## MudSpec (Feb 28, 2012)

*Current playlist*

Here's my current MTB playlist on my iPod. Changes frequently...

Metallica - Ain't My B*tch
The Chemical Brothers - The Boxer
Kill Switch Engage - Break the Silence
Nickelback - Burn It To the Ground
Autopilot Off - Clockwork
Pillar - Crossfire
Soilwork - Distance
Impellitteri - The Fall of Titus
Rammstein - Feuer Frei
Hybrid - Finished Symphony
In Flames - Food For the Gods
Ali Dee and The Deekompressors - Go Speed Racer Go
The Hellacopters - (Gotta Get Some Action) Now!
Impellitteri - Hurricane
Disturbed - Indestructible
Disturbed - Just Stop
The Facer - King of Expectations
Rammstein - Links 2 3 4
Eminem - Lose Yourself
As I Lay Dying - An Ocean Between Us
Bruno Mars - Runaway Baby
Alien Ant Farm - S.S. Recognize
Blur - Song 2
Barenaked Ladies - Straw Hat and Old Dirty Hank (Rock Spectacle)
Saliva - Survival of the Sickest
Primus - Tommy the Cat
Iron Maiden - Wasted Years


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

monzie said:


> Flux Pavillion-Bass Canon
> 
> Look it up. Enjoy the blood trickling from your ears.


headphones + full volume = me gusta


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

Count Basie
Duke Ellington
Big Phat Band
Dire Straits
Willie Nelson
Emmylou Harris
Lyle Lovett


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

i will not bow... breaking benjamin...


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

I am abomination(band)
Metallica 
In Fear And Faith
Asking Alexandria
Miss May I 
Disturbed 
and Avenged Seven Fold just to name a few


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm old and love real rock and roll.

Best, John


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

How about just riding for the sake of riding. That seems to do it for me, no music needed to "get amped".

When I played basketball and football many many years ago, my coach would have us turn all our music off and "think about the game" as he would say. To this day I turn off the music as I enter the canyon, forest, or wherever and just enjoy the beauty of where I will be riding that day. That's what sets the mood for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## GatorB (Jan 9, 2010)

Circle Jerks
MDC
Cro-mags
DRI
Bad Religion 
Flipper
Minor Threat 
Social Distortion
Black Flag

The Killigans, Dropkick Murphys, The Tossers. ect.


----------



## renfrini (Mar 4, 2012)

jmitchell13 said:


> Anyting from Tool. But 46&2 gets my blood pumping everytime.
> 
> I've also been on a Silversun Pickups kick lately. Not quite a heavy as others, but I'm diggin it.


TOOL speaks to my soul, directly. 46&2 is my favorite song of all time. Danny Carey makes Neil Peart look like Ringo Starr.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

renfrini said:


> TOOL speaks to my soul, directly. 46&2 is my favorite song of all time. Danny Carey makes Neil Peart look like Ringo Starr.


+10 Tool's been my fav since the early 90's...but i think it's more like Danny Carey was HEAVILY INFLUENCED by Neil Peart...gotta give respect to the godfather of drums! :thumbsup:


----------



## kingspeak93 (Aug 24, 2011)

*-*

I listen to bombay bicycle club, chevelle, the wombats, and a lot of british rock


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

MudSpec said:


> Kill Switch Engage - Break the Silence
> Rammstein - Feuer Frei
> Disturbed - Indestructible
> Disturbed - Just Stop
> Rammstein - Links 2 3 4


Disturbed is already in my play list. I need to add some Rammstein. Especially Feuer Frei. I could mash any of the climbs in my area to that!!! :cornut:


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Death Metal!


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

ZZ Top - Viva Las Vegas; Legs; Rough Boy


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

Anything metal get me pumped. Slayer is my best pre ride band.


For post ride i usually put some blues .


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

First I start out with the latest kranked and Reb Bull rampage dvds. Then I slam a few red bulls, then a couple rock stars, down a monster energy or two, slurp an AMP, and top it all off with a couple bumps of meth. Then I crank to 11 (so everyone within 300 yards will know how kore I am) the hardest hard core speed metal.

Otherwise riding is just too boring.

OK, just kidding. All I need is the sound of wind through the trees and birds chirping and my tires on dirt to make me feel one with the universe.


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

GatorB said:


> Circle Jerks
> MDC
> Cro-mags
> DRI
> ...


*
Ha! Killer original hardcore! I actually saw the above bands back in the day from '82-'86. Allow me to throw a few more on the (dog)pile... Void, Corrosion of Conformity (whose new album is pretty damn good), Government Issue, Agent Orange, Battalion of Saints and one I did not see...Bl'ast! * :devil:


----------



## Rui (Jan 24, 2012)

I listen to a lot of Joni Mitchel, Alina Orlova, Joan Baez, Feist, PJ Harvey... You can stop laughing at me now.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

i"m old, first bands I seen you won't believe, "if I tell you the truth you won't believe me" if you can comprehend the tallent, garage bands by todays standards, but real musicians, making real music, no studio mixing, no overdubs, no canned noise, just real music, mostly blues, all from the heart..
I seen many 0f these bands and many others, first bands I seen were, The Big Bopper, Buddy Holly, Bill Haley and the Comets, Ritchey Vallens, 1959 three days before the music died, The Grateful Dead W/Pig Pen, on their first American tour 1967, New Riders of the Purple Sage, Hendrix, Doors, Janis, John Lennon, Canned Heat, Jefferson Airplane, Quicksilver, Love, Yardbirds W/Jimmy Page, Cream, John Mayall, Eric Clapton, the Who, Frank Zappa, the Fugs, the Birds, Siegal Schawal, the Blues Magoos, Alice Cooper, Chamber Brothers, Teagardern and Van winkel, Paul Butterfield w/Mike Bloomfield, local bands like the James Gang, Grand Funk, MC 5, Stooges, Seager, Rationals, Cactus, Jeff beck, Pocal Harem, ( yeah they played here so much they were concidered a local band) just to name a few, my brain is still going snap crackle pop from the 60's, we also had many blues bands like Charlie Musclewhite, Albert King, John Lee Hooker, Muddy Waters, enjoy some Real music, I don't listen to music on my rides..
The Outlaws- Green Grass and High Tides - YouTube
Grateful Dead - 09 Viola Lee Blues - YouTube
The Paul Butterfield Blues Band - "East-West" - YouTube
The Yardbirds - Train Kept A Rollin' (1968) - YouTube
to prove there is real music today these are Detrioit legends jamming and making music as it should be made, enjoy...Jim played with ledgends like Mitch Ryder, Cactus, The Rockets, an many more. Its hard to imagine anyone better then Jim.
Jim McCarty and Mystery Train~~As The Years Go Passing By - YouTube


----------



## geraldsdad76 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm a newbie but when I am riding aggressively I love anything Pantera, Suicidal Tendencies, etc.


----------



## darren t (Jul 28, 2009)

On the way to the trail head i listen to vanhalen or chickenfoot on the trail i listen to the sound of the australian bush


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

yesterday it was BeastieBoys- Sabotage/So Whatcha Want
sat mrng BLS - Destruction Overdrive


----------



## caid (Jun 28, 2011)

shotgun rules
tool
ultraspank
not-acoustic lo-pro
white zombie
kittie
rise against
a perfect circle--especially judith minus lyrics. lol
alter bridge
indica
other industrial metal and stuff.


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

Bless the Fall also gets me pumped while on the trail but cant let the music distract you.


----------



## renfrini (Mar 4, 2012)

2_WD said:


> +10 Tool's been my fav since the early 90's...but i think it's more like Danny Carey was HEAVILY INFLUENCED by Neil Peart...gotta give respect to the godfather of drums! :thumbsup:


Nothing but respect for the professor. I'm gonna go through my Rush collection right now and find the song about mountain biking...I'm sure its in there somewhere. I've come to realize that all my favorite bands have that in common, great drummers.

Rush
Tool
Nuclear Assault
Dream Theater
Bad Brains....


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Manabiker you know your music, Its all good. I've
been a deadhead since the 60's.

Best, John


----------



## BUSTELO (Feb 3, 2012)

*Way Bach*

Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck:yesnod:


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

For climbing hank 3

For descending as I lay dying

For everything 
left over crack
Choking victim
Rebelution
Expendables
Social d
Suicide machines
Operation ivy
Rancid
Authority zero


I like how people that choose not to ride with music assume all who do are somehow missing out from being in the tranquility of nature.


----------



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)

Anything by Twisted Sister.


----------

